# Frunk Cooler for Tesla Model 3



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

For more information visit: 
https://evannex.com/products/frunk-cooler-for-tesla-model-3

With the EVANNEX Frunk Cooler, your Tesla Model 3 frunk can become a place to keep beverages and snacks cool while you tailgate, picnic, or camp. The EVANNEX Frunk Cooler is fabricated from insulated materials the keep cold in. It contains an outside zipper pocket for storing everything from can openers to utensils, and is lined with a leak resistant liner to keep your frunk dry. The EVANNEX Frunk Cooler has zipper closure, a side pocket for carrying utensils, and a carry handle and strap for moving your beverage or food items from place to place. The bag can be easily opened inside your frunk, check it out below...

*Video*​





*Gallery*

*























*









































The EVANNEX Frunk Cooler is an insulated, soft-sided container with zipper closure and a water-resistant liner. Just place a few cooler freeze packs inside the Frunk Cooler next to the beverages or food you want to keep cool, zip the Frunk Cooler closed, and you're good to go.

For more information visit: 
https://evannex.com/products/frunk-cooler-for-tesla-model-3


----------

